# Mosel Valley



## doey

hi all you good people. we are heading for the mozel valley, via the tunnel on friday afternoon. it is our intention to be in trier sometime saturday. i am sure that some where on this site somebody mentioned a shopping centre in or around trier selling household goods etc. if anyone has been there, i would appreciate some directions.
as we intend to use mainly stellplatze on our trip, do they have coin machines or can you use credit cards.
all help gratefully received. 

regards doey.


----------



## CliffyP

Hi. Before Trier you have to try Saarburg,its well worth it. You will find a mixture of Credit Card and Cash. Wintrich is worth a visit as well (freeWiFi). There was a fairground at Trier, very noisy. But went quiet at 10pm. We were on the Mosel may/june, it was lovely.


----------



## CliffyP

Hi. Before Trier you have to try Saarburg,its well worth it. You will find a mixture of Credit Card and Cash. Wintrich is worth a visit as well (freeWiFi). There was a fairground at Trier, very noisy. But went quiet at 10pm. We were on the Mosel may/june, it was lovely.


----------



## tonka

Go on youtube and type in Trier stellplatz..
Some did a video if it.. we went last september.. BRILLIANT !!

From memory you take a ticket/card as you enter. You then park up and go back to the little office thing and there is a payment machine. You can load the card up to cover your parking, use of showers and electricity if used.. Instructions are all there on the board.


----------



## Sprinta

CLICK THIS HERE THING

Trier Stellplatz


----------



## Stanner

This is RATIO the (massive) shop that I have recommended before.
http://www.ratio-online.com/

On the opposite side of the main road is Hela another good bet for hours of browsing.
http://www.hela.de/web/Infozentrum-Trier


----------



## aldra

Hi, 

I second Cliffyp

saarburg aire and town is lovely and well worth a visit, lovely bike rides along river 

Travelled the Mosel and Rhine and on to Germany on our last trip 

Enjoy  

Aldra


----------



## tonka

http://www.reisemobilpark-saarburg.de/

Definatly looks a nice spot.. Noted for our next trip..


----------



## CliffyP

aldra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I second Cliffyp
> 
> saarburg aire and town is lovely and well worth a visit, lovely bike rides along river
> 
> Travelled the Mosel and Rhine and on to Germany on our last trip
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Aldra


Did you take your. GSD ours loved the Saar. Anyone who has a mechanical problem, there is an Opel Dealer right by the site (they did an oil change for me). Very helpful.


----------



## erneboy

We are at Klusserath just a few miles along the Mosel from Trier, we have spend a few months here every year recently. Trier is worth a look and has many shopping centres as do various other large towns in the area, every large town has it's shopping centres. Most of the car parks at these centres will accommodate even very big vans.

There is adequate shopping along the Mosel but mostly only one supermarket in the larger towns and none in smaller towns. It's not a problem as the next large town is never far away.

Paying on Stellplatzen varies but is usually simple enough, Alan.


----------



## aldra

Hi Clifftp

Always take him

He loves swimming, although he did come out of the Mosel and Rhine a bit wiffy, Don't know why, maybe the commercial traffic or the large amount of ducks and Swans around the water edge

needed a touch of the old vosene to make a travel companion out of him :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## DavidDredge

Got to say that after Cochem, heading east, the Mosel loses its appeal which is probably reflected in the very few Stellplatz.

Now we are on the Rhine. Noiser and (in my opinion) not as nice as the Mosel between Trier and Cochem. Time will tell!


----------



## barryd

I have to agree. We started our current trip there. We only stayed a couple if days on the Rhine. The black forest and Switzerland however were superb, just watch out for the stellplatz killer! See blog www.hankthetank.co.uk and blog summer 2011 for details


----------



## 96706

We will be on the Mosel ( or rather beside it :lol: ) in a few days time. Only have a few days to spend, but starting at Trier and we'll see how far we get.

This is a return trip, as we last were there in 2009 along with Bognor Mike & ICDSUN, so some fond memories will be re-kindled.


----------



## feeblecat

*Mosel/Trier*

We spent more than 2 hours trying to park in Trier only to be told on our arrival back at the site that we could have parked just outside and walked about 20 minutes into it.....We gave up in the end so it is still on our to do list. Disappointed.

http://www.tinascamping.com


----------



## 96706

Hi Tina,

Shame you missed the parking area across the river & down by McDonalds.

Still you have the city comeback to when your next in Germany.

Are you also a member of BongoFury by any chance?
There are quite a few of us on MHF tat had, or still have their bongee :lol: 

Enjoy the rest of your tour. I thought your blog very enjoyable btw.

****


----------



## feeblecat

*Mosel*

Thanks ****. Yes, I am a member of Bongofury - such a great site for any Bongo owner.


----------

